# xmpp client with working video and audio



## pacija (Jan 30, 2013)

I have set up openfire xmpp server, and my windows clients are already (audio|video|text) chatting using jitsi. Sadly, it appears that after days of trouble with choosing, installing and configuring the server, I am the only one who can not communicate with other xmpp users, as so far I have not yet found xmpp client for FreeBSD which would have working audio/video chat. Even more sadly, I have managed to configure skype (which means my hardware can be recognized by the system).

Any tips on how to make it work?

So far I tried pidgin, empathy and jitsi (run by ant).


----------

